# Small LCD Monitor Suggestions.



## NitroNic

Hey all,

I am looking for some reccomendations on LCD Monitors.

AFter doing alot of research already, I have yet to find what I am looking for (at least at a price I'm willing to pay). I'm looking for a small color LCD Monitor. How small, you ask? Well, first of all, it is for a mobile video/audio project. A 5" is way too small. 15" is way too big. THe problem is, everything I've found between 5" and 15" (with the exception of maybe one or two 14" monitors) are considered "TV's," and I guess the way marketing works these days, an LCD TV has to cost 200-500% more than an equally sized and/or better resolutioned SVGA LCD monitor.

I would LIKE To find an LCD display that has these traits (or close to them):

Accepts analog VGA signal (DVI Is okay if it doesn't cost too much)
4:3 Aspect ratio
8" to 13" Diagonal
800x600 display resolution or higher. 640x480ish would be alright for an 8" display though.
Fairly wide horizontal viewing angle (not exactly sure but I Think 50-60° from center either way would be good)
Good contrast ratio
Bright enough to see in daylight (Will be in a car with tinted windows... it's not EXTREMLY dark... hontestly I'm not sure what the tinting is, it was on the car when I bought it).
Response times... I'm not sure of... it's not specifically for the veiewing of motion pictures or video games, but as the project moves along I might add those features.

That's all I can think of at the moment... and I probably left some things out. OH well, I"ll think of them later.

If worst comes to worst, I Could settle for a 14" or 15" monitor. BUt even those are getting hard to find (Especially 14's).

IF anyone has any suggestions on where to look, or if you know of any specific displays that fit (or close to fit any or all of) these specs... let me know!!

Thanks for reading!

Nic


----------



## JohnWill

http://www.mp3playerstore.com/stuff_you_need/special/IN-700VG.htm

http://www.mp3car.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=42

A Google search will turn up lots more.


----------



## Setdude

I have a KDS 14" that I bought a couple years ago at Office Depot and I occasionally still see them on sale there. It's a nice little unit and still works great but I have switched to larger monitors.


----------



## Knotbored

Those kids portable DVD players to take along on airplane or auto trips should work. I have seen several for about $150 and less. I think the screens are between 7" and 9"


----------



## Johnny Faster

I am also doing a project that requires a small computer monitor & found this thread via Google.

How did the project turn out ? I'd PM but the forum software won't let me.


----------



## dez_666

http://www.xoxide.com/tt-7in-lcd-display.html

Seven inch diagonal LCD touch screen. 1024x768.

However, it is in an unusual package, seeing as how it is made for a *7" drive bay*.

Depending on what you are doing, you could modify something to hold it =D

Or buy the case it is compatible with..

If that monitor fit in 5.25" drive bays, I would buy four and put them all on http://www.xoxide.com/lian-li-pc-343b-case.html

With SLI or Crossfire. You have teh ownage.


----------



## Johnny Faster

Thanks, I've seen this one and a couple of others. I am looking for something a little less "exotic" (read cheaper). I've seen others in the $800 - $1,000 price range, but these seem to be designed primarily for mobile (auto) television use.

I'm looking for just a basic monitor that just happens to be small, priced in the $100 dollar range. Something similar to a basic 15" computer LCD monitor, just smaller. A 13" monitor would probably do it, if one exists. I'm less concerned with the screen dimensions as I am with the overall dimensions, if that helps.

Also, I apologise if I've hijacked the thread; I don't know the specific policy here. Someone whap me in the head (if necessary) and I'll start my own thread.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## JohnWill

http://www.amazon.com/LILLIPUT-INCHES-VGA-LCD-MONITOR/dp/B000AYG7RG

http://www.xenarc.com/


----------



## Dugg

I am in the same boat, looking for a very small monitor. Mine interest is in building a renderfarm; ganging a couple more computers onto mine to distribute the load of rendering 3D animation. I just need enough to know what the slaves are doing.

My research indicates there is about to be a flood of Chinese units hitting the market. The price is still a little high on the auto/home-automation end.

I did find these you might be interested in:

http://www.millertech.com/housed-lcds.htm


----------



## Johnny Faster

I found this:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3276445&CatId=164

Haven't bought it yet. Next week, prolly.

Suits my needs perfectly.


----------



## Dugg

I had seen that at the Canadian TigerDirect and it was my leading choice. But I notice that it is $119 at the US site and $152 at the Canadian. Now that our buck is worth more that the US dollar maybe I should order out of the states.


----------



## PCCommando

I was looking at the back of some of the e-photo alblums at Tiger's outlet store and wondered if they would work as a smaller monitor. I could then have Ventrilo open on it as I play BF2 and not have to toggle out of the game. I just saw basic composite (yellow jack) on the back, but no S-Video or CGA connector. You will find those on a projector, but I want to get smaller, not bigger. I found this forum and wanted to post this:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2844211&CatId=1449

Looks like something for a van. I just need the display! Any ideas?

:~)


----------



## Johnny Faster

Unfortunately I didn't get around to buying the "perfect" LCD Monitor (see above) unitl just recently, and now they are sold out.

So now I am back to where I started, still looking for a small monitor for less than $150.

Either than, or another source for the 14" Hyvision wide-screen. I can't seem to find an alternate source anywhere.

Also, I've learned that there is a sub-class of LCD monitors that are sold as "panel only"; without any chassis, mount, stand etc... (I forget the technical phrase for them ATM, but there is one).

This would also be acceptable for my purpose, as I intend to mount the monitor inside a case and do not need the "extra" of a mounting system.

It seems these monitor panels are becoming increasing popular; they are being used in SUV's etc... and so I would assume the availability would be increasing and the price should be dropping, but I've not found any evidence of this.


----------



## ferrija1

This thread is almost a year old......


----------



## JohnWill

How about a 7" touchscreen? http://www.amazon.com/Lilliput-Touch-Screen-Lcd-Monitor/dp/B0006V5LWU

Here's another 7" monitor: http://www.mp3playerstore.com/stuff_you_need/special/IN-700VG.htm

Even a year later, Google is your friend.


----------



## MIDennis

I am currently using a remote mounted laptop with wireless mouse and keyboard with a dash mounted 15" monitor in my one ton dually. I would like a 8" monitor so I can duplicate the set up in my Buick. So far the best bet is a dual screen DVD player for around $100 then resell the DVD with one monitor on e-bay. Too bad these inexpensive electronic picture frames are lacking in a usable input. The main problem I am having is not being able to lower the brightness enough for night time vision. I am using an old anti-glare screen with a dark window tint added to slip over the top at night.


----------



## Zbrakkovich

I was browsin' the net lookin for the same thing as you guys.

Legacy LSCHR5.6 5.6" Color LCD Monitor
Lanzar Street Vision SVHR56
Lilliput 1.8 Inches LCD Monitor
LCD's @ SmarterDeals.com
PYLE View Series PLHR56
Legacy LM56

I thought I wanted a stand-alone screen to mount a camera on top of for using Skype, but now I'm thinking about installing one in the side panel of my PC's tower. I'm sure it could have a practical use such as being a digital picture frame or a touch-screen control panel, but I'm sure it's for pimpage, mostly.


----------



## rexmo

I seem to remember seeing a 25$ lcd monitor a while back...
I'd really like to put a monitor in my case too, prbably a drive bay. But I DO NOT want to spend over 50$. Any clues? over a 100$ ??


----------



## Soundy

They are getting more popular, and thus cheaper, but I doubt you'll find anything for $50... even $100 is pushing it.

If you just need composite or s-video input, you can always pick up a cheap portable DVD player (make sure it HAS A/V input)... I use a 10" DVD player for adjusting cameras in my day job (CCTV technician).

If you want VGA input, well... googling "small vga lcd" found me these:
http://www.lilliputweb.net/home.html


----------

